
Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana (1995) - mgdo
http://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306
======
willio58
Very interesting to read through this now, especially considering some
similarly-toned articles I’ve read recently about
cryptocurrencies/blockchains/etc.

